# Review and advise my B.O.B/Zombie Apocalypse Kit, please?



## Aremihc (Feb 4, 2012)

To begin, I refer to it as a Zombie Survival Kit because it has moved beyond a basic 72-Hour Kit. The reason for this is that, while I live alone, I have friends nearby who I would want to attempt to survive with in an emergency, so I need extra materials, AND I live in an area where natural disasters which require me to leave my house are incredibly unlikely, so anything that requires me to travel will be a zombie attack or Chinese invasion.

Also, I live withing 10 miles of mountains, in Colorado, so my kit is geared toward mountain survival, and long term. My BOL is a family ranch about 30 miles from the nearest town in a mountain valley, or some similar location if that isn't an option.

If I could get some comments/suggestions on what to add or cut from my kit, I'd appreciate it. Thanks

Kit is contained in a medium Alice with an added first aid kit and a couple of extra pouches.

All categories (Except Miscellaneous) are contained in labelled divvy sacks so that I can grab exactly what I need quickly and/or ditch things I don't need.


RESCUE: (Contained in a red sack)

Rescue/Signal mirror
Storm Survival whistle
Multi-tool
Smith Pocket sharpener
Lensatic Compass
Lighter and matches (bagged)
Marker tape
Glow sticks
SAS Survival Guide (bagged)
All weather notebook (bagged)
All weather pen (bagged)
Maglite LED Flashlight + red filter
Spare knife

FIRE:

Cotton balls (bagged)
Quick tinder (bagged)
Lighter (bagged)
Flint rod
Waterproof and strike anywhere matches (in widemouth Nalgene)

WATER: (contained in a dry sack)

Coffee Filters (bagged)
Gatorade Powder Mix 
Iodine Tablets
AA Batteries (bagged)
Aquamira Frontier Emergency filter (survival straw)

MISC:

Collapsible Daypack (red for rescue)
Canteen (collapsible military 2 quart)
Nebo CSI Edge AA Tactical Flashlight
Fenix E21 - High lumen Tactical Flashlight
Permanent Marker
Hand Sanitizer 
Estwing Hatchet (hammer back)
14" Wrecker's Bar
Sleeping Bag

3-DAY SUSTENANCE:

Datrex Emergency Ration x2 (3600 calories per box)
16oz. Emergency Drinking Water (foil packets)

CLOTHING: (contained in a dry sack)

2 pairs of wool socks
Wool stocking cap
Gloves
Emergency Poncho
Hand warmers
AA Batteries
Underwear
BDUs

MEDICAL:

Carmex
Waterproof Adhesive Medical Tape
Hand Cream
Coban (self adhering stretch bandage)
Eyedropper
Calamine Lotion (in small Nalgene bottle)
Hydrocortizone Cream
Hand Sanitizer
Ibuprofen/Acetaminophen
Thermometer
Irrigation Syringe
Rubbing Alcohol (in small Nalgene bottle)
Solarcaine (burn cream in small Nalgene bottle)
Triple Antibiotic
Mecuroclear (antiseptic and mild anesthetic)
Petroleum jelly (also fire starter)
Saline Packets (sinus rinse for cleaning cuts)
Emergency Poncho
Alcohol Swabs
Scissors
Surgical Dressings
QuikClot
Gauze Pads
All-purpose Support Wrap
Instant Cold Pack (one time use)
Gatorade powder mix 
Cotton Balls
Hospital grade Antiseptic Toilets
Assorted sizes of band-aids and bandages
4-inch gauze roll
2-inch gauze rolls
Tums
Breath Rites
Triangle Bandages
Quick tinder (wax type)
Lighter, Waterproof and strike anywhere matches (in widemouth Nalgene)
Butterfly Closures
Non Latex Gloves (vinyl, to avoid allergic reaction)
Moleskin (Dr. Scholl’s)
Fingernail clippers
Tweezers (non ridged)
Emergency Blanket

MEDICAL SPARE PACK:

Ibuprofen/Acetaminophen (in Nalgene)
Tums
Band-Aids
Alcohol swabs
Waterproof tape
Cotton balls
Triangle bandage
Wet Ones (antibacterial wipes)
Surgical Dressings
Rubber Gloves
Triple Antibiotic
Carmex
Moleskin (Dr. Scholl’s)
Scissors
Gauze Pads

QUICK ACCESS:

Black trash bags
Emergency Poncho
Two-person Survival Blanket
Colorado map
Hunting Knife
Nalgene Drinking Bottle
Duct Tape
Heavy Duty Carabiner
Nalgene Collapsible Canteen
Two bandanas (red for rescue)
Snacks
.7 mil Drop Cloth (makeshift tarp (bagged))
100 foot 550 paracord (brown for survival)
AA Walkie-Talkies

FOOD PROCUREMENT: (contained in dry sack)

Snares/Wire
Dryer Lint
Antibacterial Dish Soap
Waterproof matches (bagged)
Fishhooks
Bobbers
Utensils (spork is ideal)
P-38 Can Opener (military)
Spices (salt and pepper)
Cook Set (mini bowl, pot, fry pan, measuring cup)

TOILETRIES:

Toilet Paper (bagged)
Tooth Brush
Tooth Paste
Shaving Cream
Razor
Antibacterial Dial Bar Soap

CAMP PREP KIT:

100 foot 550 paracord (hunter orange)
24oz. Emergency Drinking Water (foil packets)
Emergency 2-person Sleeping Bag (thermal mylar)
Two-person Survival Blanket
Zip Ties (8” plastic cables)
.7 mil Drop Cloth (makeshift tarp (bagged))
Leather Work Gloves
Crazy glue
2 Decks of Cards
Sewing Kit + safety pins (repair threads in camo colors (bagged)))
Waterproof and strike anywhere matches (bagged)
Sharpie (bagged)
Glow Sticks
Plumber’s Candle (bagged)
Folding Camp Trowel
8’x10’ Ripstop Tarp

SPARE/BARE BONES KIT(Designed to be split off instantly for a travel companion):

Micro Light (keychain)
Collapsible Daypack (black for survival)
Small Knife
24oz. Emergency Drinking Water (foil packets)
.7 mil Drop Cloth (makeshift tarp (bagged))
Emergency 2-person Sleeping Bag (thermal mylar)
Emergency Poncho
Glow Sticks
Lighter (bagged)
Waterproof and strike anywhere matches (bagged)
Plumber’s Candles
Toilet Paper
Pencils and Sharpener
Orange Duct Tape
Signal Mirror
Whistle
Crystal Light Water Flavor Packets


EXTRAS:
Cold weather gear is stored in the trunk right beside the kit.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks like a good collection - how much does it weigh-in at and how comfortable are you in carrying it for long-distance?


----------



## Aremihc (Feb 4, 2012)

Heavy, and not very. I need to solve that issue, but my main plan currently is to find a travelling companion =)


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

You forgot the Jeep!!! All kidding aside, it looks like you have a pretty good collection of stuff that would last quite a while. Traveling on foot in the mountains in Co., what means do you have to protect yourself from predators? +1 on the heavy part...I don't think I could tote all that stuff more than a mile or two without doing a serious re-evaluation of my priorities and ditching some of it.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Aremihc said:


> To begin, I refer to it as a Zombie Survival Kit because it has moved beyond a basic 72-Hour Kit. The reason for this is that, while I live alone, I have friends nearby who I would want to attempt to survive with in an emergency, so I need extra materials, AND I live in an area where natural disasters which require me to leave my house are incredibly unlikely, so anything that requires me to travel will be a zombie attack or Chinese invasion.
> 
> Also, I live withing 10 miles of mountains, in Colorado, so my kit is geared toward mountain survival, and long term. My BOL is a family ranch about 30 miles from the nearest town in a mountain valley, or some similar location if that isn't an option.
> 
> ...


 Cold weather gear should be within hand reach of the driver


Check the red on your list for my recommendations. You will dump most of this in the first 5 miles. You should put together a winter gear list. If you are not an outdoors person then you should spend a night camping in the winter.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Long-term survival in the Colorado mountains humping all that? Oh, boy!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> Long-term survival in the Colorado mountains humping all that? Oh, boy!


I heard that Jez.

Aremihc that's a very good list of supplies, but a my age can you say Pack Mule?

I have quite a few items in my vehicle and home BOB's/Ruck's and they are pretty heavy, but if I had to hoof it anywhere with a ruck on my back I would be dumping a whole bunch of "nice to have items" and would be toting only the bare basics for all season survival.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*This is exactly why I ain't going nowhere, I couldn't make it a mile with all that stuff..I carry enough stuff in my truck to last a while , just till I get home ..if I do..

I do have the knowledge to make it quiet a ways ..slowly... but not with an 80 lb pack on my back..40..maybe! lol*


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

One of my BOB's is similar in content and weight. Part of the plan is to dump stuff. Having everything together for all the bug-out scenarios works for me. Once the scenario/situation is known, you just keep the stuff needed. E.g. bugging out for a flood and bugging out for riots require different sets of gear. Best case, I toss the whole pack into the truck and go. Luckily, my primary BOL is only about 1.5 miles away.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

I see a lot of focus towards first aid, for a larger group, which will help those you meet up with as your intended goal. What I don't see enough focus on, IMO, is providing for yourself nutritionally during this trek, other than some emergency water. Food being my main concern, next to self-defense against large predators such as mountain lion/puma (whatever you prefer to call them) and black bear, if you cannot provide yourself with enough food energy, you're doomed. If you can't deter predators, you're doomed. People say to be "noisy" when in these animals turf, to make them aware of your presence so they can decide if they want to avoid you, or not get spooked and attack you based on their own self-defense mechanism, but that's no guarantee. As for food procurement, have you foraged for wild edibles or snared/trapped/fished in this environment before in order to gain some personal experience and knowledge? If not, you may be in for some very rough times. I'm not saying it can't be done without experience, just saying to ready mentally for disappointment and periods of relentless hunger when things don't work out. These times will also slow your progress during the trek.

Pepper-spray isn't the cure-all, but it may buy you a few extra seconds to ready for defensive or evasive maneuvers. Evading a raged cat or bear with a heavy pack on your back? Don't know what to say on that. Fighting off either of these without the aid of a firearm can easily be fatal...hear of it quite frequently with hikers every year.

Here's one of my concerns regarding the lack of food, and I'm not familiar with the "bare-bones kit" or it's contents, so educate me if I'm thinking along the wrong line: if you're trying to put distance between you and a possible threat, you won't want to stop to procure or prepare food until you are at a comfortably safe distance, or, are physically exhausted. If you wait until you are exhausted, you are already at risk for problems. Some type of high energy food that can be eaten while you are on the move may be added...granola bars or anything remotely close to finger food.

Without knowing actual weights and your own physical ability, I can't evaluate if you can carry it or not, especially in steep, possibly rocky terrain, across creeks and steams, etc...only you can. So, take it out for a walk somewhere in the hills on a day trip at least. See what you think of it all. Being able to get where you want to be should be your main focus, and that includes providing for your overall safety and nutritional needs. When you have a better picture of how to achieve the goals you set, you'll know where to trim and add to your pack.

My first solo outing with a heavy pack was brutal...summer of 1994...6 miles in to a trout lake...trail head was 6,000 ft, lake was 10,200 ft elevation...took me 8 hours up, and I suffered a pulled ham-string after the first 4 miles up...6 hours to get back off the mountain the next afternoon. Never again will I attempt to pack 93lbs in conditions like that. I quickly realized that I had WAY more gear than I could possibly need.

Oh, regarding water, you may consider a collapse-able flat-pack in the 2 gallon range. They're light-weight when empty, and you can fill it partially or fully with spring water or purified water when you find good water sources.

Weight is everything, and when you find what your physical threshold is, you will make informed decisions on what is important to keep and what you'll want to ditch...before the trek. Keeping the basics for survival without any bells and whistles may be best. Consider any rescue gear, that which would aid you in being rescued from a third-party, as dead weight. In a bug-out, you're on your own, and if you find yourself in an unresolvable situation, either injured, trapped on a rock ledge after a slip/fall, or otherwise, there will be no-one to help you. You must be self-reliant, or you will perish.

If you plan on meeting with someone to split up all that gear and share the load during the remainder of the trek is good, but you have to be able to get to that person before you can split it up. Can you make the distance with basically a double-weight pack? Even you won't know that answer, but you need to take the time to evaluate everything involved, including your physical abilities and outdoor skills. It won't be a walk in the park...it's life or death.

Bugging out isn't a good situation to begin with, so knowing as much as possible pertaining to you, your gear and where you're going before that day comes could save your life. You best tool for survival, including all the "stuff" we have, is knowledge.


----------



## jehowe (Aug 10, 2010)

Since you have a pre-determined bug out location, how about leaving behind everything that won't help you get there as fast as possible. Meaning traveling as light as possible, packing only what you need for food, water, shelter, light first aid, and season considerations to get you over those 30 miles. The goal should be to get there as fast as possible. Realize that you can't bring enough to cover every possible scenario, and overpacking will increase the likelihood of either not making it, or you parting with half your stuff after you've worn yourself out. You can duplicate everything else on that list, and a lot more, at the bug out location in advance.

Use and refine your route to help you. If there is a reliable water source along the way, plan on using it to supplement and cut down on the amount of water you will have to hump. Get familiar and hike different parts of the route as a recreational exercise to get familiar with your equipment, the area, and your limits.


----------



## Aremihc (Feb 4, 2012)

I appreciate the feedback. My basic bug out plan is head north however possible. I'm a Colorado native, so cold weather gear is ALWAYS in my trunk. If I have to hoof it alone, all of those categories are bagged separately and/or in attached bags, so I can break out what I need in about 30 seconds and drop the rest if it's that bad.

As for the first aid, I figured that since it's in my car anyway, I might as well kill two birds and have a massive first aid kit handy. Total pack weight is just shy of 50 lbs, which is heavier than I'd like, but no so bad that I can't walk along flat terrain for as far as I'd want. If I hit rough terrain, it would be time to ditch a lot of it, but again, I can pull out water, fire, rescue, and food in about 30 seconds, and I have a little day pack to toss that in right in the BOB.

I'm also working on knowledge. Successfully started a fire with a bow drill for the first time today, and am starting to carve a self-bow out of some cedar.


----------



## Aremihc (Feb 4, 2012)

jehowe said:


> Since you have a pre-determined bug out location, how about leaving behind everything that won't help you get there as fast as possible. Meaning traveling as light as possible, packing only what you need for food, water, shelter, light first aid, and season considerations to get you over those 30 miles. The goal should be to get there as fast as possible. Realize that you can't bring enough to cover every possible scenario, and overpacking will increase the likelihood of either not making it, or you parting with half your stuff after you've worn yourself out. You can duplicate everything else on that list, and a lot more, at the bug out location in advance.
> 
> Use and refine your route to help you. If there is a reliable water source along the way, plan on using it to supplement and cut down on the amount of water you will have to hump. Get familiar and hike different parts of the route as a recreational exercise to get familiar with your equipment, the area, and your limits.


BOL isn't owned by me. It's family land on which I'd be welcome and am familiar with, but not a place I can set up a cache.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

No firearm?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm reminded of an old backpacking adage. Every time you return from a trip, unload and lay out everything you carried. Then, make three piles - the things you used a lot, the things you used sparingly, and the things you didn't use at all. Next trip, leave behind everything in the third pile. 

After a few trips you will be packing only what you really need and your pack will be lighter. 

I think this could be used with regard to people's BOBs. Thing is, you will have to actually get out and hump it while spending a weekend out in the bush, and do it a number of times. If you are packing a vehicle... thats one thing. But if you think you will have to get on "Shank's mare" and the "Shoe leather express", every oz will count.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

You live in beautiful country. It is a harsh country and made up of extremes. I may have missed these, however, here goes: dust masks (can double if really cold to keep nose from freezing), stop sun/wind burn cream, sun glasses, hat w/ brim to stop sun, leather work gloves (your epithelial is only so thick) you can always put wool socks for mittens.
Stay warm, stay hydrated, stay protected from the sun- you are much closer to it than we are.
Binos will help you avoid possible problems.
On one of our trips to your beautiful state,my eldest daughter had the thrill and the bone chill of having a cougar hunting below her while she was elk hunting. Please, pack some heavy metal.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

No matter of what vehicle you use, make sure it is equipped with chains. Even with serious mud and snow tires, chains are the only thing that work when the dirt roads get really slimy!


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

JEEP!

Solves heavy gear problems

Dogs make great traveling companions


----------



## SuspectZero (Feb 3, 2011)

To me it looks like you have alot of items that wont do you much if you are using it to get to your BOL. Just a suggestion but why not make up two bags. Its what my family has done. We each hove the typical BOB that is meant to get us to our BOL if we need to leave. The second is an INCH (Im never coming home) bag. This has larger quantity of most items in our BOB so we could lighten up our BOBS. We keep them at our BOL. The object is to get to the BOL not setup for long term survival.
Books, pencils, excess of items could all be put into your INCH bag and reduce clutter when you might have to franticly find an item. If you plan on picking up friends why not talk to them about making their own BOBs to ease your responsibilty on carrying the entire group on your shoulders.


----------

